# A sink full of Train!



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

This was tonight's fun. A sink full of trains! In there is a mix of Marx and Lionel switches, some cars, and the shell of the 2018 engine I'm restoring.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What are ya' doing there? Bathtime???

Often, I'll remove the wheels from my trucks prior to bathtime (and any car tops that are screwed on). Let's me get into nooks and crannies better, and also gives me a chance to clean the wheels with a Dremel brush without having them sit in water too long.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, it's "Create Your Own Lionel Joke" time! Combine the following in any order to produce your witticism of the day:

1. Lionel
2. Bath
3. Dogs
4. Feeders Suply Pet washing


The possibilities are endless!


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

I've often put my parts in the dishwasher when the girlfriend is not around. Plastic parts get air dried in case they might melt from the heater.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Interesting!*

I don't think I've ever witnessed a" Sink full of Trains" before.......or ever at all! This is a new concept and should be put into the "How To Thread" of our Forum so that we may all share in "Bath Time!":laugh: I have run some pretty Nasty Shells through the Dish Machine at work(low temp) but not "In the Sink"! And Reck just a thought.....Aren't Feeder Supply Pets part of the Food Chain and do you wash them before they are fed to your pet Python in your "Man Cave!":laugh:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Normally, I wouldn't be so brazen about soaking all of the metal in the water, but in this case it didn't really matter. All of the wheels, and other metal pieces already have a nice patina of rust. I just needed to get through the worst of the grime so I could see what was under there. 

Next up comes fun with the dremel where I knock off the rust and polish all the running bits.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Erk, I just HAD to have some fun with "Sink full of Trains" so don't mind me...its my goofy sense of humor! But I have run some of the grossist shells through our dish machine at the restaurant with good results! Good luck with the dremmel on the rust it doesn't look too bad from the photos. Where did you pick the equipment up?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> I don't think I've ever witnessed a" Sink full of Trains" before.......or ever at all! This is a new concept and should be put into the "How To Thread" of our Forum so that we may all share in "Bath Time!":laugh: I have run some pretty Nasty Shells through the Dish Machine at work(low temp) but not "In the Sink"! And Reck just a thought.....Aren't Feeder Supply Pets part of the Food Chain and do you wash them before they are fed to your pet Python in your "Man Cave!":laugh:



Mac, we don't refer to them as "Pets" when I take them home to feed Kaa, the mighty Cave-Python. We call them "Little Snakey Snack Cakes"! 

And to offer my entry for the Lionel-in-the-sink quip fo the day...."I take my Lionel's to Feeders Supply when they need a bath. They have oversized sinks that are just right for washing all my dogs!!!"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, whenever I get old cars or other stuff like switches, I wash them before starting on the repairs. I've scrubbed every 022 switch in my collection, that's about 50 switches. After the dirt is off, I can address the real cleanup with my Scotchbrite, etc.

My wife raises an eyebrow when I haul a bunch of switch tracks down to the kitchen sink and start scrubbing them.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...especially when you first pile the dirty dishes in the kitchen floor to free up the sink?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How did you know?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My girlfriend gives me the same look!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I wonder if a green stripper would remove that gold paint, instead of a full bore oven cleaner assalt. I have remove marker pen artistry that way. Especially on the caboose. I only thought your engine had the Midas Touch.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Try the washing machine........much better less scrubbing.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to try the green cleaner later today. It looks like whoever had this set before had them all in a box beneath something they painted gold. The engine, tender, caboose and all of the other cars have gold on them. The only two that don't are the log car, and my favorite - the Baby Ruth box car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

erkenbrand said:


> I'm going to try the green cleaner later today. It looks like whoever had this set before had them all in a box beneath something they painted gold. The engine, tender, caboose and all of the other cars have gold on them. The only two that don't are the log car, and my favorite - the Baby Ruth box car.



Though I love gold, I think he was going for a brass weathered look.

No to the washer? 
How about the jacuzzi? Make a mixture of cleaning agents to add.:laugh:

Heck you can sit in there and wash them too.

Get the wife (girlfriend) involved in the cleaning process in the jacuzzi? More fun too, Just watch that you don't damage the trains.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Why is Babe Ruth a favorite? They are common.

The spray paint should come off so have fun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I have three or four of the Babe Ruth cars, everyone seems to have an extra.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

SkyArcher said:


> I've often put my parts in the dishwasher when the girlfriend is not around. Plastic parts get air dried in case they might melt from the heater.


LOL, this is probably a good call... Been there, done that... I completely forgot that I had put it next to a heat source to dry and did not remember for like an hour


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I just like the Baby Ruth car. Sure, it's common, but I still like it. It doesn't have to be rare to be cool. 

I followed up the sink wash with foaming glass cleaner and some detail tools to really get in all the nooks and crannies.

Around here we don't have any of those fancy dishwasher gadgets.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

Yikes ... that's quite the melt job. However ... a little cut, grind, some JBWeld epoxy ... it's got "T-Man restoration project" written all over it! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, this is probably a good call... Been there, done that... I completely forgot that I had put it next to a heat source to dry and did not remember for like an hour



How much do you want for it?:thumbsup:


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, this is probably a good call... Been there, done that... I completely forgot that I had put it next to a heat source to dry and did not remember for like an hour


Did that once. Was running a train on the floor and the controller was next to the baseboard heater. Melted the controller.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SkyArcher said:


> Did that once. Was running a train on the floor and the controller was next to the baseboard heater. Melted the controller.


That must have smelled nice.

I would incorporate that into a scene with my remote operated Godzilla figure carrying it in it's mouth. 

Heck give it to T man, a little work and "epoxy" he will make it better then new.:thumbsup:


----------

